# Cats and Olbas Oil?



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Is olbas oil/vapour rub okay to use around kitties, using in an oil burner that is?

Any help is greatly apreciated!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've read the Olbas Oil is safe to use around cats and my vet also confirmed this too. 

I always use it if I have a cold, blocked nose at nighttime, would put a few drops onto a tissue or hanky chief and pop inside my pillow case. 

I've not used it in an oil burner.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@sarahecp Thanks ever so much for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

gatsby said:


> @sarahecp Thanks ever so much for putting my mind at ease.


You're welcome hun


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would be pretty careful as many oils are highly toxic for cats.....make* really* sure they never come in contact with the neat oils and even restrict access to areas where fumes are around


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always use it around the cats. Some of them are obsessed by the smell, others get all squinty and run away. When koda was I'll last year and had a blocked nose I used to put a couple of drops in a jug of boiling water which we used as a steam to clear her. The vet agreed it was perfectly safe, I think Vicks though is quite toxic?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chloe1975 said:


> I always use it around the cats. The vet agreed it was perfectly safe,


Sorry but I am going to disagree with your vet, who I can presume is not trained in Aromatherapy.
Eucalyptus is toxic for cats....so while the steam from a few drops may not be an issue at all, I do believe the neat oil could be very dangerous.
I suspect it is like a lot of things we use around the house with no consequence 99% of the time but it does have the potential to be very dangerous.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well have used it the past couple of days and kitty has been aokay. I had no idea about eucalyptus, so thanks in advance of the warning, i purchased some peppermint and eucalyptus tarts the other day and was going to burn them to try and sort my sinuses. I will have a convo with my vet about this stuff when Mr.P has his checkup at the end of the month. 
I burn an awful lot of different smells and they never seem to bother him, well apart from a vanilla lime one, but that is rather potent. I'm sure they're only harmful if ingested? but will stick to using it when kitty isn't in the room just in case.
Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Dawnbaker55 (Jan 29, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Sorry but I am going to disagree with your vet, who I can presume is not trained in Aromatherapy.
> Eucalyptus is toxic for cats....so while the steam from a few drops may not be an issue at all, I do believe the neat oil could be very dangerous.
> I suspect it is like a lot of things we use around the house with no consequence 99% of the time but it does have the potential to be very dangerous.


----------



## Dawnbaker55 (Jan 29, 2017)

I found this my cat started having a runny nose and sneezing to I was afraid I had made him sick I was using peppermint oil in my vaporizer


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You might like to read this which was in the paper only a couple of days ago. I would stress this is about oils being ingested i.e. actually drunk, but it does give you an idea how toxic it is, however, if you put it on your pillow and your cat takes a liking to it and might lick it, it may have a similar effect and some 'poisons' don't always show immediate effects though they may be doing damage to kidneys etc. which you wouldn't know about perhaps for some time. Personally, I don't have any oils or oil burners around the house as I don't know what's toxic and what isn't so I don't take the risk. I would put something like Olbas Oil on a hanky but that's all.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2518161/Dangers-Olbas-Oil.html


----------

